# this is why im a surrogate



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

look at my surrodaughter ayla.she is 6 weeks old and today im feeling very proud to have brought her in to this world.


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

You are truly an inspiration...Congratulations...she is adorable...you have given something so special!....amazing!
Love n hugs
Elaine X


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Awwwwwwwww she is just perfect, you are truely a marvelous lady and have made a couple very proud parents.

Mel
x


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

she is gorge no wounder u are proud 

you are a pure  i think its wonerfull what u have done what a great gift

nikki xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Simply beautiful! You must be so proud!

And what a beautiful person you are to have done this for a very lucky couple!  

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

she is so beautiful you are a special lady
L x


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done babe.. she is beautiful!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Ayla is just perfect.

You should be so proud of yourself, what you have given her mummy and daddy is something so so special, what more can you give anyone then life .

Surrogate mothers are very special angels 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Absolutely gorgegous...well done you xx

Laine


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

She is truly beautiful!!

Well done!


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Awww Nic
What a gorgeous piccy, she is adorable 
(and looks so quiet and thoughtful - is she just like her surromum?!)
Well done you   

Love J


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Nic you should be very proud you made dreams come true, that's so special...
xx xx xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Well done and congratulations on making her Mummy and Daddy's dream come true 

Thanks for posting the pic 

xx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow! She's gorgeous, what an amazing thing to do for someone. 
xx


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

aw thanks you guys!i havent seen her for a while and am going through on saturday and i will see her brother my first surrobabe too,cant wait!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

You are one very special lady  

x x x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

She is just beautiful, there's a sense of peace about her, just lovely. Well done you!

Viv xxx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

well done - the most precious gift in the world ... You are an exceptional person!


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

She's gorgeous.  Congratulations.

Fx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ayla is gorgeous!

Well done you! You are a very special person xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Ayla is beautiful.

You are an amazing person to do this 

strawbs xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

How did I miss this...  

She's gorgous, your such an inspiration.... thank you!

i'll get around to calling you yet, just feeling a bit shy.


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

dont be silly hun,call me anytime!i dont bite lol!


----------

